# test cyp expiration date?



## juuced

Guys,

I need some opinions on how long is too long to go over the expiration date on test cyp.  I got a vial from my compounding pharmacy for my TRT and it has a 2/12/13 exp date.

Is this still good? any opinions on how far past exp dates you can go with test cyp?


----------



## j2048b

its still within the year? very g2g! i have stuff from back in 2008 and im still using it!!


----------



## Bro Bundy

i would still use it


----------



## Yaya

i would use it until 2018.


----------



## PFM

Compounding Pharmacies date their "medications" according to State and Federal laws. Everything I've ever gotten from a TRT/HRT was dating 6 months out.  The gear should be good for years. I've pinned my share of "expired" gear without any problems.

Your gear should be good for a couple more years.


----------



## PillarofBalance

send to me for disposal


----------



## juuced

PillarofBalance said:


> send to me for disposal



ha ha

thanks for the replies guys.  I feel better now.


----------



## creekrat

Anything in the medical field has to have an expiration date.  That means even sterilized and individually packaged pins too.  Typically they have the date well before the medication has lost it's effectiveness.


----------



## corvettels3

well I picked up a bottle of watson back in April and the exp date is 1/2016.. you're gtg


----------



## Bigwhite

Its good for years after exp. date. Use it...


----------



## graniteman

HRT clinics usually date the cyp for expiration when it's due to run out. For example mine is dated for expiration in approx 3 months after I receive it, the next on I get is dated for expiration 3 months later also. It is written on the script also. Supposed to keep people from stockpiling it and selling it, I guess


----------



## Big Worm

If your gear is lasting beyond the expiration date, you aren't juicing hard enough.


----------



## Big_paul_ski

I've used longer with no issues. Your fine. If worried if gladly take it.


----------

